# Teuerer Parkplatz am Gardasee



## trhaflhow (2. März 2010)

am wochenende waren wir wieder mal am gardasee
übernachtung mit vw bus am parkplatz bei der brücke an der sarca in arco.
wie sich gehört hinten auf den markierten womo stellplätzen mit bezahlung der park(übernachtungs)gebühr.
morgens nach dem frühstück sind wir 3 reihen weiter vor gefahren, da wir abends nach hause fahren und nicht mehr übernachten wollten.
wir kamen von der biketour(traumhaftes wetter) zuruck. hing da ein kleiner rosa zettel an dem scheibenwischer.
35 euro strafzettel wegen falsch parken.
was haben wir FALSCH gemacht?
die parkplätze sind für pkws!! begründung mein t5 darf nicht dort parken, da er eine küche hat.
also wenn ihr verhindern wollt, dass ihr von modernen raubrittern ausgenommen werdet, parkt wo anders.
schade mein t4 (auch mit küche) war als pkw zugelassen. da hätte ich die papiere kopiert und hingeschickt.
ach ja wenn jemand einen anhänger vin einem campingplatz am rückspiegel hängen hat bekommt er keinen strafzettel-auch mit küche
komische rechtsauffassung


----------



## harke (2. März 2010)

reichensteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (2. März 2010)

typische abzocke würde ich mal behaupten 

lg chris


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2010)

warum seid ihr vorfahren und nicht einfach hinten stehen geblieben ?

und würden die nicht rigoros vorgehen würden die in der (Hoch) Saison dem Ganzen gar nicht mehr Herr werden.

und nur weil die T4/T5 bei uns als PKW gelten muss das im Ausland nicht genauso sein schon gar nicht in Italien....


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> die parkplätze sind für pkws!! begründung mein t5 darf nicht dort parken, da er eine küche hat.


 

Hat Dein T5 eine PKW-Zulassung? Dann stand er dort richtig und der Strafzettel ist hinfällig. Zulassung zur zust. Behörde in Arco (oder Riva?) faxen (mit einem kurzen Vermerk).

Hat Dein T5 eine Zulassung als Sonder-Kfz. (Wohnmobil)? Dann hättest Du dort nicht stehen dürfen. Also: bezahlen und beim nächsten Mal richtig machen!

Alexander


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. März 2010)

Mein Gott, schick denen die 35â¬ und fertig. Willst du nun noch eine Diskussion mit denen anfangen, ob ein T4/T5 ein PKW ist oder nicht?


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Willst du nun noch eine Diskussion mit denen anfangen, ob ein T4/T5 ein PKW ist oder nicht?


 
Das legt nicht der junge Mann von oben fest, sondern TÜV/DEKRA für die Zulassung und das Finanzamt für die Steuern.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Das legt nicht der junge Mann von oben fest, sondern TÜV/DEKRA für die Zulassung und das Finanzamt für die Steuern.



in Italien ???

wenn die den T5 mit entsprechender Einrichtung als WoMo oder LKW bezeichnen, kannst du noch so oft mit der dt. PKW Zulassung wedeln. Das interessiert dort nicht.


----------



## trhaflhow (2. März 2010)

ich will weder eine diskussion über t4/5 noch pkw noch sinn und unsinn von parkver/gebot losbrechen
auch belehrungen ob ich bezahlen soll oder nicht - brauche ich nicht.
ich habe darum nicht gebeten. 
die einzige frage (zu erkennen an dem fragezeichen), die ich gestellt habe, habe ich selbst beantwortet


ich möchte verhindern dass noch mehr womo fahrer in die tourifalle gehen
ist das so schwer zu verstehen


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> die einzige frage (zu erkennen an dem fragezeichen), die ich gestellt habe, habe ich selbst beantwortet
> 
> 
> ich möchte verhindern dass noch mehr womo fahrer in die tourifalle gehen
> ist das so schwer zu verstehen


 
Parkplätze, auf denen man mit einem Womo parken bzw. nicht parken darf sind ausgeschildert. Ich finde es immer gut, wenn es extra Parkflächen für Womos gibt, also sollte man sich dafür bei der Kommune Arco sogar bedanken. 
Wenn Du dort schon gestanden hast, das Auto umgeparkt und dafür ein Ticket bekommen hast, warum willst Du Andere vor Deiner Dummheit warnen?
Nur gut, das nicht jeder schreibt, das man nicht bei rot über die Ampel fahren soll, nicht schneller als erlaubt fahren darf, nicht dort halten darf, wo es verboten ist....um andere davor zu warnen.


----------



## Uphillerer (2. März 2010)

Wer sich ne Karre nahe an die 50 Tsd. Schleifen leistet, kann auch mal so ne mickrige Standgebühr abdrücken. Musste demnächst mit nem alten Golf kommen, dann wollen die dir auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (2. März 2010)

warum Ã¼berhaupt im VW Bus schlafen..?? HÃ¤...

das macht man doch nicht freiwillig im dem engen LOCH, und schon mal Ã¼berhaupt nicht um diese Jahreszeit...

der T-5 hat doch mit einem Wohnmobil nur die 4 RÃ¤der und einen Motor gemeinsam, sonst doch NIX...

es gibt doch so schÃ¶ne Hotels am Lago..und momentan fÃ¼r die 35,-â¬ STRAFE sogar mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck..!!


----------



## stubenhocker (3. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> warum überhaupt im VW Bus schlafen..??


 
Ich schlafe auch lieber im eigenen Wohnmobil (früher im T4) als in irgendeinem Hotel.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. März 2010)

Ja ne is klar, wo doch der T-4 sooo groß ist...und das RR/MTB sooo sicher steht und wenn es regnet man sich sooo schön aufhalten kann..und vor allem schön geräumig waschen und duschen kann.....ja ne is klar...

Tausche 3* Hotel Schlafplatz/Aufenthalt gegen VW Bus....

vor allem ist so ein Teil auf die Kosten gesehen deutlich teuerer als ein Hotel..nur das mal am Rande bemerkt...

Wertverlust, Unterhalt, zusätzliche Campingplatzgebühren..und das nervige fahren mit so einem Teil..!!

Für den Alltag völlig unpraktisch.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. März 2010)

Mann muss es mögen- der Eine fühlt sich nur im >3Sterne Hotel wohl, der Andere möchte lieber unabhängig sein und mag das Camperleben. Klar, für eine Woche Urlaub am Gardasee würde ich mir auch keinen T4 kaufen. Wenn man aber ziemlich viel reist (wie ich seit Jahren), dann kommt man irgendwann drauf, sich ein Auto zu kaufen, mit dem man reisen UND in dem man schlafen kann- das war damals halt ein T4. 
Unsere 3monatige Reise vor einiger Zeit hätte uns (2E+2K) mehrere Tausend Euro an Ü-Kosten gekostet, mittlerweile reisen wir aber im (eigenen) Wohnmobil, was der Familienmitgliederanzahl geschuldet ist (Wintercamping zu Viert im T4 ist halt etwas unkomfortabel).



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wertverlust, Unterhalt, zusätzliche Campingplatzgebühren..und das nervige fahren mit so einem Teil..!!


 
Unser ehemaliger T4 (mit Hochdach) lief 170 Dauergeschwindigkeit, hatte viel Platz und in der Stadt wird meistens Fahrrad oder mit dem Zweitwagen (Caddy Life) gefahren.


----------



## cvey (3. März 2010)

Sorry wenn ich mich so zu Wort melde. Aber für mich ist dieser Thread ein deutliches Beispiel dafür wie man aus einem gut gemeinten Hinweis (für manchen vlt Unsinn, für manchen nützlicher Hinweis) die Diskussion total weg vom eigentlichen Betreff führen kann.

Ob ein VW Bus nützlich, unnütz, praktisch oder unpraktisch ist liegt doch an jedem selbst. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass jemand so ein Auto evtl. auch beruflich braucht? Vielleicht drei Kinder und nen Hund hat?

Gibt sicherlich nützlichere Diskussionen und vlt sollte jeder erst mal denken bevor er tippt.


----------



## checkb (3. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar, wo doch der T-4 sooo groß ist...und das RR/MTB sooo sicher steht und wenn es regnet man sich sooo schön aufhalten kann..und vor allem schön geräumig waschen und duschen kann.....ja ne is klar...
> 
> Tausche 3* Hotel Schlafplatz/Aufenthalt gegen VW Bus....
> 
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten. Es gibt Leute die im Urlaub mehr wollen als Hotel.

checkb

PS: Mein Tipp für Buspenner am Lago: [email protected] ...klick hier. Einfach, unkompliziert mit Dusche, Wlan und am nur 150m bis zum Lago.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (3. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten. Es gibt Leute die im Urlaub mehr wollen als Hotel.


 
So kann man es zusammenfassen.


----------



## Uphillerer (3. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> vor allem ist so ein Teil auf die Kosten gesehen deutlich teuerer als ein Hotel..nur das mal am Rande bemerkt....


 
Das ist natürlich bullshit. Du hast einen Camper und ein super Auto. Sprich Arbeit fahren, Autobahnheizen, schnelles und super komfortables Dahingleiten, der Kinderwagen und der Fahrradanhänger für die Kleinen können mal eben, ohne irgend etwas einklappen zu müssen, reingeschoben werden, Luxus und Freiheit pur. Welches Auto bietet das schon? 

Ein T5 ist kein gewöhnliches Auto, sondern eine Lebenseinstellung. Wie ein Familienmitglied. Ich werde meinen pflegen und hoffentlich noch in 20 Jahren Spaß dran haben. Da kann mir jedes verspießte Hotel gestohlen bleiben.

@chekcb: danke für den Tipp!


----------



## dubbel (3. März 2010)

billig weggekommmen. 
normalerweise gehen die 35,- ja allein schon für die minibar im hotel drauf.


----------



## trhaflhow (3. März 2010)

cvey schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich so zu Wort melde. Aber für mich ist dieser Thread ein deutliches Beispiel dafür wie man aus einem gut gemeinten Hinweis (für manchen vlt Unsinn, für manchen nützlicher Hinweis) die Diskussion total weg vom eigentlichen Betreff führen kann.
> 
> Ob ein VW Bus nützlich, unnütz, praktisch oder unpraktisch ist liegt doch an jedem selbst. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass jemand so ein Auto evtl. auch beruflich braucht? Vielleicht drei Kinder und nen Hund hat?
> 
> Gibt sicherlich nützlichere Diskussionen und vlt sollte jeder erst mal denken bevor er tippt.



DANKE

ja ich kann mir einen T5 ( inkl 2 carbon mtbkes) und einen strafzettel leisten, um den offensichtlich vorhandenen neid weiter zu schüren

@dubbel: der vw bus schliesst ja die (hotel)bar nicht aus


----------



## Uphillerer (3. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> ja ich kann mir einen T5 ( inkl 2 carbon mtbkes) und einen strafzettel leisten, um den offensichtlich vorhandenen neid weiter zu schüren


 
Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> ja ich kann mir einen T5 ( inkl 2 carbon mtbkes) und einen strafzettel leisten, um den offensichtlich vorhandenen neid weiter zu schüren
> 
> @dubbel: der vw bus schliesst ja die (hotel)bar nicht aus



Ich auch, und wenn ich für jeden Zettel hier einen Bericht schreiben würde....so wichtig ist das doch nicht...

ich miete mir mal ein Wohnmobil um den Vorteil gegenüber einem Hotel mal auszuloten....


----------



## UncleHo (3. März 2010)

Um die Diskussion anzuheizen sollte man vielleicht auch ein Thread über Falschschnarcher im Hotelzimmer eröffnen...


----------



## checkb (3. März 2010)

> ein Wohnmobil



Ein Wohnmobil ist kein Bus.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ein Wohnmobil ist kein Bus.


 
Drücken wir noch mal ein Auge zu : es gibt auch Busse, die Wohnmobile sind- hier unser ehemaliger California Exclusive (besagtes Bus-Wohnmobil fuhr 170):


----------



## dubbel (4. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (4. März 2010)

Früher war alles besser.


----------



## dubbel (4. März 2010)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


>



selbst als T4 Fahrer muss ich da :kotz:
das ist einfach nur ein Ei
ein hässliches noch dazu


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. März 2010)

Och, die Ecke Riva/Arco sind schon Strafzettelgauner. Besonderes (nicht einziges) Highlight: Der offizielle, ausgeschilderte Parkplatz für die Wohnmobile der Transalp Challenge 2008. Wir kommen Nachmittags nach der Zielankunft wieder an die Wohnmobile...und der komplette Parkplatz flattert in rosa. Da war was los! 
Letztlich wurde das ganze Elend nach sehr (sehr!) langer Diskussion auf die italienische Weise geklärt. Bitte auf den nächsten großen Asphaltplatz gute 200 Meter weiterrollen. Das wir zu dem Zeitpunkt alle schon satt einen sitzen hatten, musste dann ignoriert werden und ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. März 2010)

Wie sieht´s denn mit Schnee aus? Wie weit kann man derzeit rauf?


----------



## UncleHo (5. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn mit Schnee aus? Wie weit kann man derzeit rauf?



San Pietro geht schon mal ohne Probleme, Rifugio ist auch am Wochenende auf... Mittagessen also gesichert. 

Velo, Altissimo geht auch schon bis 950-1000m. Auf der Nordseite liegen dann teilweise Altschneereste drin. 

Malga Palaer, Passo Rochetta (steht morgen auf dem Programm ) geht auch schon...

Am Pernici war vor 2 Wochen noch ca. 1 m Schnee.

Im Moment sind die Temperaturen wieder am sinken...da dürfte sich also nicht viel ändern in den nächsten Tagen was die Schneegrenze anbelangt.

Auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich zum Vorjahr mit den Extremwerten...

Fehlt jetzt noch ne Ecke?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. März 2010)

Super, danke!


----------



## trhaflhow (5. März 2010)

abfahrt rif san petro( immer gutes essen) nach norden nicht zu empfehlen da viiiiel schnee und eis (ab ca700 nordseitig) südseitig gings ( letztes woende) gut 1200


----------

